# Just got a PJ551



## Guest (Sep 15, 2006)

so my buddy just gave me his pj551...he hadnt used it for a few months so when i turned it on it turned on perfectly fine...but the temp and light buttons are flashing...what do i do??


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2006)

by the way its a viewsonic projector


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm gonna move this to Video Displays.

You state that is turns on okay... will it project an image?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2006)

yea it projects the image fine....my friend said the bulb was changed somewhat recently but he didnt know how to turn the flashing lights off..i also noticed as far as tempurature goes it did seem to be running alittle hot..


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Is the fan running? If not, then the fan could be out and causing the temp to run higher than normal. The light for the bulb reset is probably in the service menu or possibly in the user menu. You may have to try to get a hold of a service manual, or call a service center for the product and see if you can find the code to get into the service menu.


----------

